# Excel problem need solution



## fashion2005 (Jul 16, 2009)

When am opening the xcel file it showing this error...what could i do...expecting the positive reply from any of the acumen.

'<Filename>.<extension>' could not be found. Check the spelling of the file name, and verify that the file location is correct. If you are trying to open the file from your list of most recently used files on the File menu, make sure that the file has not been renamed, moved, or deleted.:tongue: :4-dontkno


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

What Operating System are you using? Also what file and extention are you trying to open.

Cheers!


----------



## HazmiFie (Nov 13, 2007)

your problem looks familiar. is it using Microsoft Office 2007?? If so, then i also face the same problem. Sometimes, when i tried to open files, it says the same thing. What I did was to open it again after my Microsoft Excel/Word/Access has opened and it works. But of course, the problem still occurs. so, does anyone knows whats the problem?


----------



## LH20T12 (Oct 16, 2011)

I like to calculate the following with formula........

Slave Income Rate(%) Tax
1st 2,00,000 0 0
2nd 3,00,000 10 30,000
3rd 4,00,000 15 60,000
4th 3,00,000 20 60,000
5th Rest of amount 25 --------

Is it possible to do in excel with formula? Please, inform me.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This thread is really old it is now closed!


----------

